
Mandrake Linux Founder Launches a Google-Free Android OS - Nitishshah700
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/290746744/eelo-a-mobile-os-and-web-services-in-the-public-in/description
======
craftyguy
This just seems like a rebranded version of LineageOS.

~~~
bananaoomarang
I guess the difference is this aims to provide the associated cloud service
ecosystem also

------
trisimix
Hmm

